# lake of the woods



## woodsman52 (Apr 29, 2012)

just got back yesterday,stayed on the mn side.limits of walleye and sauger with some walleye in the slot.largest was a 26 incher.a few bonus 14-15 inch fat perch.good time had by all.stayed at arnesens resort outside baudette,nice place.have been going for years.ill try to get a few pics up soon.


----------



## honkertonk (May 6, 2005)

Four of us are headed there next tuesday, staying at sportsman's lodge. Currently 3ft of ice!


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

!e went a couple weeks ago, stayed at the walleye resort.....nothing buy good things to say about them and 45 dollars a night. 

We had brutal cold weather, tough fishing, but a good time.

Plenty of ice.



posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

Some beautiful scenery and I can't say enough good about Kim at Border Bait Shop.



posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## woodsman52 (Apr 29, 2012)

honker,im sure you will do well.i have stayed at wheelers out at baudette few years back and did ok.have stayed at arnesens rocky point for 6 of 7 years and the lodging,tavern/eats,service is the best in my opionion.what works for us year after year is buckshot rattle spoons 3/4 oz in gold or redfish with a shiner head or whole hooked by lip or dorsal.fished inches off the bottom.we also use slip bobbers right off the bottom with a blood red hook,minnow head or whole.vexilar or alike is vital.good luck.


----------



## honkertonk (May 6, 2005)

Thanks for the tip....we leave tonight!


----------

